# Back In Business



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Finally got the deal worked out and will pick up our new 25rss on Saturday.








I went through it today but will do a thorough pdi before I bring it home. Started to get nervous that we wouldn't have one in time for the SE mid summer rally. DW would have been pretty ill with me as she didn't want me to sell our 21rs in the first place.







So now everyone is happy and we're ready to hit the road again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Everyone is happy and a new Outback







Its a great week.

Enjoy the new trailer









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you got a deal worked out tidefan








We'll be waiting to see some pics of the new 25RSS

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the find. What and where did you end up finding one. The DW will surely be pleased now and will really enjoy the additional space. I've told you before how much we like ours. Good luck with your PDI.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback, I'm happy for you!









Dawn sunny


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the find. What and where did you end up finding one. The DW will surely be pleased now and will really enjoy the additional space. I've told you before how much we like ours. Good luck with your PDI.
> [snapback]126669[/snapback]​


I think we'll be happy with it. After your first few trips with the 2500 make sure you tell me that you can't really tell a difference between it and your old tahoe pulling the 25







Don't want to go TV shopping soon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Tidefan! Congrats.









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good news, tidefan!









Time to hit the road again!
And think, a blank pallet for mods









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You are going to love it. All that space!! Time for the DW to go shopping for more stuff







Congratulations on the new home.
Darlene


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats!! tidefan!!

Good luck with your PDI and hope enjoy the new TT.

C-Mac


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats on the upgrade...Hope all goes well with the PDI.

Jon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

How exciting







Congrats & Enjoy!!

Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHEW, ERNIE!!








I been sweating this one out with ya!! I bet that Jamie was pretty upset with not having an OB, in the drive, cause she's probably like me, when Jimmy's home......."Go watch TV in the OB" (and give mom a break!).








So glad you didn't have to move in with the dog. BTW, I was going to offer for you guys to stay with me, if you didn't get a deal worked out, but glad you did!
Congratulations on this.......you did the right thing to buy a 25RSS. You can still tow it and give you and Jamie a little privacy.
Darlene action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ernie,

Thanks for the concern and call yesterday!







Really glad to hear the news on the new 25RSS!







All that extra room is going to be great for yall, especially AJ. Jamie won't even be able to catch him for a bath or bed with all that room!







Good luck on the PDI. Looking forward to seeing yall and the 25RSS in a couple weeks or so. sunny


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Ernie,
> 
> Thanks for the concern and call yesterday!
> 
> ...


Looks like you're back in business too. Computer must have arrived early.....See you in a couple of weeks


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi ernie, congrats on the new outback.
i cant wait to see what aj can come up with on this next trip.....








he is so funny... 
glad to see you got the camper you wanted so soon.

take care, lamar


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Ernie. Did you get it from Dandy? If so, they have taken very good care of us.
Ben


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats TideFan!!! Can't wait to see it at the mid-summer rally.....Need a AirMaxx cover? I have an extra I'll bring with me to the rally....Merry Christmas!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

BenandTina said:


> Congratulations Ernie. Did you get it from Dandy? If so, they have taken very good care of us.
> Ben
> [snapback]128272[/snapback]​


Hey Ben,
We did get it from Dandy. Got off to a slow start but they came through at the end







I have heard good things about their service too.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Congrats TideFan!!! Can't wait to see it at the mid-summer rally.....Need a AirMaxx cover? I have an extra I'll bring with me to the rally....Merry Christmas!!
> [snapback]128348[/snapback]​


Actually I could use one. I bought 1 just before I sold the 21 and never installed it...

I can't let you just give it to me though...I'll trade you a quiet, reserved, mild mannered 3 year old for it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new and BIGGER Outback!!!


----------

